# Microphone cutting out (going mute) mid call



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

I am having an extremely frustrating problem that others seem to be having as well so I wanted to start to raise awareness and hopefully help other RootzWiki members by getting our problem resolved.

The problem is that the Galaxy Nexus seems to have a microphone problem that cuts the microphone off mid-call. The person on the other end seems to hear some static and then they are no longer able to hear me (similar to if I had pressed mute). I can hear them fine, but they can not hear me at all. This happens frequently on long calls even in areas of full cell coverage. Toggling mute or speakerphone does not solve the problem. The only way to solve the problem is to hang up and call back. This works until the phone cuts out again.

I have flashed new ROMs, Kernels, Radios, and Bootloaders. None of these seem to help. I have also read that others have even gone and gotten 2 or 3 new Galaxy Nexus phones only to run into the same problem. The SIM card has also been eliminated as a possible cause of the problem. Apparently the Samsung Droid Charge had a similar problem and a software update somewhat fixed the problem. Some have cited the Samsung Via chipset as a crappy chipset versus the better Qualcomm and a possible source of the problem.

If you are having this problem please voice your thoughts. Below is a link to the Google issue report. Please open the link and click the star in the top left corner to raise awareness!! Also, reach out to Verizon Tier 2 tech support and document our problem if you have time.

http://code.google.c...tars&start=1000


----------



## gfosco (Nov 27, 2011)

I've had this too.... My girlfriend says she hears what sounds like footsteps, and I can hear her perfectly.

It hasn't happened in a while, but I don't use the phone too much for calls.. It has happened 2 or 3 times in a row.


----------



## DenMarq30 (Jun 6, 2011)

It happens to me quite frequently. It was happening on a completely stock build. Since then it happens no matter what ROM, kernal or radio I run. I've resorted to limiting my phone calls and if it's important, I use my desk phone. Hopefully something gets figured out soon.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yepp I have the same issue myself at times.

You mentioned something with a Samsung VIA chipset, but isn't it qualcom? At least I have (well, had) a small Quallcom sticker on the bottom next to the USB port.


----------



## jnus11 (Aug 11, 2011)

This is happening to me as well, I thought I was the only one. I have playing around with different ROM, Kernel mixes like the OP mentioned and nothing has helped. I was wondering are all of you guys on the new EK06 and EK04 radios? It didn't happen until I upgraded the radio. I have not downgraded yet, but was wondering if you guys have played with downgrading and if it has helped?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

jnus11 said:


> This is happening to me as well, I thought I was the only one. I have playing around with different ROM, Kernel mixes like the OP mentioned and nothing has helped. I was wondering are all of you guys on the new EK06 and EK04 radios? It didn't happen until I upgraded the radio. I have not downgraded yet, but was wondering if you guys have played with downgrading and if it has helped?


I'm on stock rooted and original radios and it happens sometimes. So right now it doesn't matter what rom we run until someone figures out what's causing it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Same issue here, there are other threads for this same issue http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14795-outgoing-voice-dropped/page__p__373962 and http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12306-voice-calling-issues/page__p__300299.


----------



## mdbowman (Sep 27, 2011)

Even happened with bluetooth headset for me... so it's not just the on-board mic.


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

mdbowman said:


> Even happened with bluetooth headset for me... so it's not just the on-board mic.


I am soooo sorry for the off topic response here but.....GO TIGERS!


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

I am pretty worried about this problem. It does not seem like there are enough users having this problem to get Google or Samsung to address it quickly. I guess I'm going to try to get another one from Verizon and see what happens. If this issue persists I may have to switch the the rezound.... I would hate to have to do that. I love this phone.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

So I just found on a thread that someone called Verizon and they re partitioned his account and this took care of the problem so far. This got me thinking and it actually makes a lot of sense. From what people have told me on the other line when it happens it sounds like a connection issue. Also, more than just the mic doesn't work. They can't hear touch tones, blue tooth headsets,etc.

It passes the sniff test on many levels and answers some questions I had. 1. It would explain why swapping out phones does not help. 2. It would explain why more than just the mic can not be heard 3. It would explain why some customers are having the problem and others aren't. Maybe activating this phone causes problems on some accounts and they need to be re partitioned.

I may be overly optimistic about this but here's to hoping. I'm calling Verizon first thing in the morning.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gfosco (Nov 27, 2011)

rossguy said:


> So I just found on a thread that someone called Verizon and they re partitioned his account and this took care of the problem so far. This got me thinking and it actually makes a lot of sense. From what people have told me on the other line when it happens it sounds like a connection issue. Also, more than just the mic doesn't work. They can't hear touch tones, blue tooth headsets,etc.
> 
> It passes the sniff test on many levels and answers some questions I had. 1. It would explain why swapping out phones does not help. 2. It would explain why more than just the mic can not be heard 3. It would explain why some customers are having the problem and others aren't. Maybe activating this phone causes problems on some accounts and they need to be re partitioned.
> 
> ...


Please let us know what happens.


----------



## digi (Jul 18, 2011)

rossguy said:


> So I just found on a thread that someone called Verizon and they re partitioned his account and this took care of the problem so far. This got me thinking and it actually makes a lot of sense. From what people have told me on the other line when it happens it sounds like a connection issue. Also, more than just the mic doesn't work. They can't hear touch tones, blue tooth headsets,etc.
> 
> It passes the sniff test on many levels and answers some questions I had. 1. It would explain why swapping out phones does not help. 2. It would explain why more than just the mic can not be heard 3. It would explain why some customers are having the problem and others aren't. Maybe activating this phone causes problems on some accounts and they need to be re partitioned.
> 
> ...


Not sure if this is the same thing because I don't really know what re-partitioning the account actually means, but this issue happens to both of my brother's Nexi and his is a brand new account. Both lines were activated Dec. 15th when he bought the phones.

I can confirm however that this is a known problem with Verizon and supposedly a software update is on the way with a fix, so I've been told.


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm convinced that this is a network issue. Something with how the Nexus communicates with certain people's accounts. This is the only thing that explains why NOBODY who has swapped out a phone has had the problem fixed. There is no way that they were just unlucky every time and got another "problem device". It has to be a problem with their account. If it were a software bug many more people would be having it. If it was a hardware bug someone would have had success with swapping out phones by now.

I called Verizon and the re provisioned (not re-partitioned) my account. They also put a monitor on my account so if the problem happens again I can press ### and then send after the call and it will mark the call for their network engineers to analyze. Let's hope the re-provisioning is the solution. I am hopeful!!EDIT: Re provisioning is not the solution. Had it happen again. Marked the call for Verizon. Well see what the network engineers say Tuesday.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

And well? Because I'm in the same boat, and I don't think this is an isolated issue if you look at the code.google page. I already swapped out one device, and have 2 days left on my 14 day trial so I'm really TORN. LOVE the device but imagine calling 911 and they can't hear you? BTW, I had someone from VZW tell me that everytime a 911 call goes bad there is a 10000 dollar fine for the company.

There are numerous reports at that link:

https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?can=2&start=0&num=100&q=4.0.3&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20Stars&groupby=&sort=-stars&id=24019

Tech I talked to acknowledged that its a known issue, so call and report it. If you get some clueless Tier 1 tech call THIS number:

1-800-483-7356

The more people that call the better. Tech actually told me she was GLAD I called. Bitching about it on the internet gets nobody anywere.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah I have had the issue too. It sounds almost like a vocoder issue since bits of the audio do make it through to the other end. I have noticed that 99% of the time when it happens that it begins when I receive an email or some other sort of data over 4G or WiFi while I am on the call. I actually triggered it by sending myself an email while on the phone with Verizon just to demo the issue. Sometimes I will receive data without issues while on the call, but in nearly every instance where it has happened, my phone received some sort of data immediately preceding the audio drop. I have been flagging calls at the request of Verizon for a while now, so hopefully enough people call to report it and the root cause can be determined.

Maybe the mysterious 4.0.5 update that has been talked about in the last few days will correct this.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

They won't even acknowledge its a problem after 500 reports on Google code. Hit them up on twitter and you'll see what I mean?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## ewok_bukkake (Mar 12, 2012)

of course no one can hear you if you accidentally put your finger on the microphone...[background=rgb(238, 238, 238)]ಠ_ಠ[/background]​


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

ewok_bukkake said:


> of course no one can hear you if you accidentally put your finger on the microphone...[background=rgb(238, 238, 238)]ಠ_ಠ[/background]​


And your blue tooth headset and the speakerphone too xD. Riiiiiight....

Happened to me on a call to 611 tech. And when they called me right back.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

